# See ya



## fortsmithman (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be leaving EMTLife for another forum.  The forum is Canadian based and more oriented to Canadian EMS issues.  During my time here the EMTLife member that I have found to be extremely knowledgeable is Ridryder911.  The one lady who appears to be a nice and funny lady is everyones fav Sasha.  So until if I come back it's been nice reading your posts.  Another person who is also worth listening to even thought I've disagreed with him on the firearms issue is AJ Hidell.   While it's nice to read about what's going on elsewhere I want to read about more Canadian stuff and this other forum is oriented toward EMS in Canada.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there a reason you can't frequent both?

I'm a member of two EMS forums and quite a few non EMS forums, all at the same time!

If I can do it with MY short attention span, I'm sure you could t----Oooh look, a butterfly!


----------



## daedalus (Apr 3, 2009)

It may be difficult for him to fathom the disparity of American EMS, so he may prefer a forum were the member population does not have to argue what the definition of an EMT even is.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually, I've been a member of the Canadian Paramedic Web since it first began three years ago.  They fight more than we do!  Their members quit to come to American sites to get away from the fighting.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm definitely going to check out this Canadian EMS forum...


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 3, 2009)

nomofica said:


> I'm definitely going to check out this Canadian EMS forum...


http://www.paramedicweb.info/ipb/

Assuming that is the one that FSM is talking about.  It's the only Canadian forum I am aware of.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 3, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> http://www.paramedicweb.info/ipb/
> 
> Assuming that is the one that FSM is talking about.  It's the only Canadian forum I am aware of.




Yeah, that's the one I just finished registration with. Gunna probe around the forums for a bit and see what it's like.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 3, 2009)

Between the chaos in AB and the nonsense in BC right now, things are fixin' to get interesting!


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be checking in here every once in a while to see the latest disagreement.  As well as other posts.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> http://www.paramedicweb.info/ipb/
> 
> Assuming that is the one that FSM is talking about.  It's the only Canadian forum I am aware of.



FSM? Flying Spaghetti Monster?


----------



## nomofica (Apr 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> FSM? Flying Spaghetti Monster?


pasta (rasta), man.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to see you leave, but you're always welcome back.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2009)

nomofica said:


> pasta (rasta), man.



May you be touched by his noodely appendage. RAmen!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 3, 2009)

Wait, can't partake in 2 forums?

Lets see where I'm at.

EMTLife
EMTCity
Tippmann
Stockclasspaintball
PhOG
PBnation
TexasEMT
NavyField
Flagstation
Totalwarforums.com
TWcenter.com
Officer.com


And those are just the ones I frequent every day...


h34r:


----------



## JonTullos (Apr 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> May you be touched by his noodely appendage. RAmen!



Actually, that's "rAmen." 

Sorry to see you go but I hope you'll come back often.  I've enjoyed your posts.


----------



## traumateam1 (Apr 4, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I will be leaving EMTLife for another forum.  The forum is Canadian based and more oriented to Canadian EMS issues.  During my time here the EMTLife member that I have found to be extremely knowledgeable is Ridryder911.  The one lady who appears to be a nice and funny lady is everyones fav Sasha.  So until if I come back it's been nice reading your posts.  Another person who is also worth listening to even thought I've disagreed with him on the firearms issue is AJ Hidell.   While it's nice to read about what's going on elsewhere I want to read about more Canadian stuff and this other forum is oriented toward EMS in Canada.



Whats the forum? PM me if you'd like. Thanks, and sorry to see you leaving! Guess I'll see you in the other site!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> May you be touched by his noodely appendage. RAmen!



RAmen!

RAmen to ten characters...


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Wait, can't partake in 2 forums?
> 
> Lets see where I'm at.
> 
> ...





Nerd alert!!! lol.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> Nerd alert!!! lol.



Shhh. He may beat you with his authentic looking light saber that makes the "woosh" sound.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Shhh. He may beat you with his authentic looking light saber that makes the "woosh" sound.



Hey now, the only thing that makes a woosh sound is my iphone!


*runs off "wooshing" away*



PS-- Amber... I know where you workh34r:h34r:h34r:


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 4, 2009)

I always love the drama when one exits. 

If you are going to leave, then just leave...unless you think no one would miss you, then of course, by all means..proceed with the drama.

To act as if you could not frequent TWO websites with similar themes...my gosh I am a member of over 10 different EMS, Fire and Flight websites; and yes I have been on the Canuck one for years (say hello to Wilf).That is just the medical stuff...we haven't even gotten to my extra curricular activities yet or my Yahoo groups...LOL.

As they say, Save the Drama for yo mama.

PS: I did not see a similar exit from a different website..you staying there?


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Hey now, the only thing that makes a woosh sound is my iphone!
> 
> 
> *runs off "wooshing" away*
> ...



i'm not worried, remember i out weigh you by a good 30lbs. lol


----------



## Hockey (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh noes, no mention of me? I feel unloved

Seriously, when people are serious about leaving a site, they just leave.  

You can be on more than one site.  

Follow below for what I was going to say



akflightmedic said:


> I always love the drama when one exits.
> 
> If you are going to leave, then just leave...unless you think no one would miss you, then of course, by all means..proceed with the drama.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i'm not worried, remember i out weigh you by a good 30lbs. lol



But I'm faster!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> But I'm faster!



yeah well, i have a pretty good arm, so i'll just peg you with something.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> yeah well, i have a pretty good arm, so i'll just peg you with something.



I played baseball for 6 years, on the all star team for all of 'em.  I'm sure I can catch whatever you throw my way.



PS-- make them tootsie rolls and I'll be happy!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I played baseball for 6 years, on the all star team for all of 'em.  I'm sure I can catch whatever you throw my way.
> 
> 
> 
> PS-- make them tootsie rolls and I'll be happy!



well i played softball for 13 years so now what. ah so i'll distract you with tootsie rolls and then peg you with a football. lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, we'll just have to see then won't we?!

Playground, after school, Wednesday!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Well, we'll just have to see then won't we?!
> 
> Playground, after school, Wednesday!



i'll be there!!!


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 4, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I always love the drama when one exits.
> 
> If you are going to leave, then just leave...unless you think no one would miss you, then of course, by all means..proceed with the drama.
> 
> ...


True while it might be a bit on the dramatic side.  It's not as dramatic as the post you posted at another forum.  With that one you got a few people going with a fake notice of user fees.  Besides we all need a bit o'drama.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 5, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> True while it might be a bit on the dramatic side.  It's not as dramatic as the post you posted at another forum.  With that one you got a few people going with a fake notice of user fees.  Besides we all need a bit o'drama.



I agree, if every one of us said we didnt like a little bit of drama, we'd be lying. We wouldnt have a myspace, facebook, or even be on these sites. We'd just read and educate ourselves without talking to everyone else. I cant stand it when I hear people say, "I hate drama", "I cant stand to be in the middle of drama", or anything else that sounds like that. Those sayings are the first indicator that thats what that person is all about.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 5, 2009)

My dramatic post was on April Fools day... 

I see you are posting again, so are we to assume you are staying and able to multi task now?

If so, Welcome home!!!!

For the record MSMedic, I said none of those things you mentioned; in fact I think my first sentence was "I love the drama".


----------



## remote_medic (Apr 5, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I always love the drama when one exits.
> 
> If you are going to leave, then just leave...unless you think no one would miss you, then of course, by all means..proceed with the drama.
> 
> ...



I've met an industrial medic from the north named Wilf....wonder if it's the same person??


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 5, 2009)

One in the same... 

Nice guy, smart and bought all the beers when I visited him in Canada.


----------



## alphatrauma (Apr 5, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> One in the same...
> 
> Nice guy, smart and *bought all the beers* when I visited him in Canada.




I don't know him... but I like him already :beerchug:


----------



## nomofica (Apr 5, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> I agree, if every one of us said we didnt like a little bit of drama, we'd be lying. We wouldnt have a myspace, facebook, or even be on these sites. We'd just read and educate ourselves without talking to everyone else. I cant stand it when I hear people say, "I hate drama", "I cant stand to be in the middle of drama", or anything else that sounds like that. Those sayings are the first indicator that thats what that person is all about.




I disagree (oh wait start drama here!).


No, but seriously, not everyone who says they "hate drama" is a drama-monger themselves. This includes myself. I have a Facebook account to keep in touch with people I don't see on a regular basis and to get a hold of people that I DO see regularly.

As for forums, I post on Nexopia.com (Canadian networking site) because I'm bored or want to spark up a conversation with people I don't know. Forums such as this I join in the hopes of seeking knowledge from others in the force.


----------



## traumateam1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Not that anyone other than the admins will care, but I am leaving too.

Bye.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh come on you two... you can be on more then one forum at a time


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 7, 2009)

traumateam1 said:


> not that anyone other than the admins will care, but i am leaving too.
> 
> Bye.



mitch!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 7, 2009)

nomofica said:


> I disagree (oh wait start drama here!).
> 
> 
> No, but seriously, not everyone who says they "hate drama" is a drama-monger themselves. This includes myself. I have a Facebook account to keep in touch with people I don't see on a regular basis and to get a hold of people that I DO see regularly.
> ...



I would love to hear about some things you have *truly* learned from a forum, that you couldnt find out in a free website or on an online course. Without having to go and looks some stuff up real quick of course, .


----------

